# The need for speed!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any good links to anything that has the potential to increase ones speed? I am getting faster at alternate picking and moving around the frets just playing songs. I just would like something that I could use with more consistency.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

My buddy used this and loved it!

http://www.guitarspeed.com/


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> My buddy used this and loved it!
> 
> http://www.guitarspeed.com/


That looks awesome. Thanks for posting that - I'm going to look into it for sure.

Edit: just found out it's for windows only unless I get some emulation software. No can do.


----------

